# Kein internet :( net-setup läuft auch nicht![closed]

## ACE2xxx

olla, erstmal....

habe dsl ohne router! 

Also, adsl-setup funktioniert und direkt nach dem einrichten connectet er zwar für ein paar sekunden, jedoch wenn ich emerge mache oder adsl-statu, dann bekomme ich die Meldung dass ich offline wäre, also destenation(Server) not reacheble!!! 

wenn ich wie gesagt mir eine IP manuell vergebe, dann funktioniert das auch nicht, und net-setup klappt auch nicht, weil nix installiert auf dem System! und wenn ich emerge-livecd-tools mache.......naja schon klar....kein inet!!! 

gibts da andere möglichkeiten????? 

danke schon mal..... 

MFG ACELast edited by ACE2xxx on Tue May 10, 2005 2:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mgiese

emerge livecd-tools faellt doch aus, weil dein adsl-setup geht ... die livecd-tools enthalten auch nur adsl-setup was du offensichtlich schon hast. bist du noch beim installieren oder ist dein system bereits von hdd gebootet ? kann dir nur den tipp geben auf jeden fall die x86 quick install anleitung zu lesen, ohne das geht nix  :Very Happy:  viel spass cuiiiiiiiiii

----------

## ACE2xxx

ich habe mir schon sämtliche docs durchgelesen!!! sogar in 3 verschiedenen Sprachen!!!

so, aber das system läuft von HDD also...... kann man da nix machen??? oder wie habe ich das jetzt verstanden??

MFG ACE

----------

## oscarwild

Du hastaber nach dem adsl-setup nicht vielleicht ein adsl-start vergessen?

Was steht denn im Log?

----------

## ACE2xxx

na ja ich bin zwar hohl aber nicht dermaßen!

 *Quote:*   

> Also, adsl-setup funktioniert und direkt nach dem einrichten connectet er zwar für ein paar sekunden, jedoch wenn ich emerge mache oder adsl-statu, dann bekomme ich die Meldung dass ich offline wäre, also destenation(Server) not reacheble!!!

 

MFG ACE

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  jedoch wenn ich emerge mache oder adsl-statu, dann bekomme ich die Meldung dass ich offline wäre, also destenation(Server) not reacheble!!! 
> 
> 

 

Wie sieht es den mit DNS aus? Was sagt ein:

```

more /etc/resolv.conf

```

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Bzw: 

```
/etc/init.d/rp-pppoe start
```

 oder 

```
rc-update add rp-pppoe default
```

In der /etc/conf.d/net darf die Netzwerkkarte nur mit "up" drinstehen. Keine feste IP oder gar DHCP.

----------

## oscarwild

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Was steht denn im Log?

 

----------

## slick

Was sagt denn ifconfig nach dem Start von adsl-start?

----------

## ACE2xxx

also, eins nach dem anderen:..............

bin im momment im root der Live cd! also, nix gemountet!!! noch nicht!

in der resolv.conf steht drin.....

Nameserver 194.8.194.60

Nameserver 213.168.112.60

-------------------------------------------------------

@ Karsten from Berlin:

so alles gemacht!

was bewirkt: "rc-update add rp-pppoe default"

das wird zwar ausgeführt aber nix geht!! kein adsl-start, nix!

/etc/conf.d/net verändert, jetzt steht da nur "UP"

------------------------------------------------------------

@ oscarwild: welche LOG?

------------------------------------------------------------

ifconfig ändert sich nicht, also eher gesagt habe ich da einfach keine IP, Gateway usw einträge...wenn ich das von hdd ausführe, aber von live cd:

1. sofort nach adsl-start habe ich eine IP und daran das ändert sich auch eine weile nicht, bin aber trotzdem offline...

2.eine weile später habe ich dort überhaupt keine IP laso nicht das Standart Bild und bin immernoch offline!

------------------------------------------------------------

nochwas....wenn ich von HDD lade, dann ist meine root read only!!! wo kann man das ändern?

MFG ACE

----------

## oscarwild

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> was bewirkt: "rc-update add rp-pppoe default"

 

Das automatisiert lediglich das adsl-start/stop, damit Du das später nicht immer von Hand ausführen musst. Vergiss das erst mal zum Tesen.

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> welche LOG?

 

Das Systemlog... /var/log/messages ?

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> nochwas....wenn ich von HDD lade, dann ist meine root read only!!! wo kann man das ändern?

 

Welche ROOT?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

/etc/conf.d/net: Aus 'UP' mache bitte 'up'.

Was gibst Du denn bei den Fragen von adsl-setup so an? 

On Demand:

Ich habe Probleme mit dem 'on demand' setting. Wenn ich da eine Sekunden-Dauer angebe, fällt zwar immer die ADSL-Verbindung nach entsprechender Idle-Zeit ab, aber leider wählt er sich nicht mehr von alleine ein. Das passt auf Deine Problembeschreibung.

----------

## ACE2xxx

wonach muss ich in der everything LOG suchen? weil da ist jetzt ziemlich viel drin! so....also rauslesen kann ich so auf die Schnelle....viele fehlgeschlagene emerge vorgänge unter anderm auch xfsprogs usw....

Wie welche ROOT? ich habe nur eine, ne! 

habe hier noch was entdeckt: 

```

* Starting devfsd...

/sbin/rc: line 127: /bin/devfsd: no such file or directory.

```

tut das was zur sache? und was ist das überhaupt?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

@ Karsten from Berlin: also das "up" war schon klein, war nur jetzt zu faul um die Shift Taste los zu lassen! :Wink: 

adsl-setup Fragen:

1.Meinen Namen...

2.no

3.server

4.mein PW

5.mein PW

6.0

7.y

das wars glaube ich....

also, das mit dem on Demand............wie komme ich da dran wo muss man was eingeben?

Danke! :Wink: 

MFG ACELast edited by ACE2xxx on Tue May 10, 2005 1:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

* blonk *

Wieviel ist denn so alles 'rot', wenn Du bootest? Das mit dem Internet ist doch bestimmt nicht alles?

----------

## oscarwild

Starte Dein ADSL und schau einfach ganz unten im Log nach, was sich getan hat. Dort solltest du Einträge und Fehlermeldungen vom pppoe finden.

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> Wie welche ROOT? ich habe nur eine, ne!

 

Wenn Du ein Baum wärst, würde ich sagen: klar. Wenn Du Dein Root-Verzeichnis (/) meinst  :Arrow:  /etc/fstab. Aber was möchtest Du denn dorthin schreiben?

----------

## slick

Posts zum Thema Filesystem hier angegangen. Bitte keine 2 Threads zu je 2 Themen!

----------

## ACE2xxx

ok, das sind die letzten Zeilen meiner Messages log

```

Pppd[4174]: Connect: ppp0 <--->  /dev/pts/0

Pppoe[4175]: PADS: Service name:

Pppoe[4175]: PPP session is 33304 

Pppd[4174]: Not replacing existing default route to eth0 [192.168.0.1]

Pppd[4174]: Local IP address 195.14.198.78

Pppd[4174]: Remote IP address 195.14.247.84

Pppd[4174]: Primary DNS address 194.8.194.60

Pppd[4174]: Secondary DNS address 213.168.112.60

Eth0: link down

```

Eth0: link down kam nachdem ich gepingt habe! :Wink: 

da gibts noch mehr, kann auch noch einige dazu schreiben! :Wink: 

ok, das ist ja alles schön und gut, dass es sich ganz nach "udev" oder was auch immer anhört...aber ich kann nix emergen, bi halt offline! :Wink:  logisch ne!

und na ja nicht zu ergesen, meine root ist schreibgeschützt! also kann ich nur was drauf schreiben, wenn ich von cd boote!

aber da kann ich auch nicht online gehen! :Sad: 

Wie was möchte ich in die fstab hinschreiben? einfach mal so zum Beispiel Sachen wie 

/dev/hdd1    boot...............................................

/dev/hdd2    swap...............................................

/dev/hdd3    root...............................................

also in korrekter Form natürlich!

MFG ACE

----------

## oscarwild

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> und na ja nicht zu ergesen, meine root ist schreibgeschützt! also kann ich nur was drauf schreiben, wenn ich von cd boote!
> 
> aber da kann ich auch nicht online gehen!

 

Lös erst mal Dein Filesystem-Problem. Mich wundert dabei, dass das Log geschrieben wird, obwohl Deine root-PARTITION nur Read-Only eingehängt ist.

Allerdings kannst Du von CD aus sehr wohl online gehen! Zur Not: von CD booten, Platte mounten und in das HDD-System chrooten, installieren. Alles zu finden im Installationshandbuch!

----------

## ACE2xxx

nein, das habe ich ja jetzt alles von der Live CD aus gemacht! ich habe nochmal gestartet und von live CD gebootet, die Festplatte wird nur als read only angezeigt wenn ich von HDD boote!

von der liveCD kann ich auch nicht online gehen!! auch nachdem ich net-setup ausgeführt habe..... allerdings habe ich ein Gateway IP usw in der ifconfig eth0

soooo....aber

chrooten alles mounten usw. und dann.................habe ich plötzlich eine Fehlermeldung: 

```

Warning can not open /proc/net/dev/ (no such file or directory). Limited output.

eth0      link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:50:BA:BB:6F:7E

            inet addr: 192.168.0.2 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0

            UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500 Metric:1

Interrupt: 11 Base adress:0x000

```

Hilfts????

Bin volle kanne Verzweifelt, schoon seit 2 Tagen solche Probleme!!!

ich fasse es nicht!

MFG ACE

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Also bei so einer chaotischen Fehlerbeschreibung brauchst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn Dir keiner helfen kann. Auf Deinem System tun sich anscheinend Abgründe auf.

Mein Tip: Einfach nochmal von vorn. Und diesmal bitte nur das machen (und auch __genau__ das machen), was im Handbuch steht.

Und wenn Du wieder einen Fehler postest, ordne Deine Gedanken vor dem Schreiben. Es gibt kein 'net-setup', 'UP' != 'up', usw. und so fort...

----------

## ACE2xxx

aha na dann danke 

jetzt weiß ich zumindest wohin ich mich bei problemen nicht wenden kann!

closed

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

 :Shocked: 

Dann lass' es halt. Viel Spaß noch...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dpi209

@Karsten from Berlin: 

Auch wenn ich dir beim Rest nur beipflichten kann, den Satz

 *Karsten from Berlin wrote:*   

> Es gibt kein 'net-setup'

 

kann ich so nicht stehen lassen:

Gentoo x86-Handbuch, Kapitel 3b: Automatische Netzwerkkonfiguration  :Arrow:  Standard: Verwendung von net-setup

@ACE2xxx:

Erstmal langsam. Beschreib doch mal genau Schritt für Schritt was du machst, das erleichtert es ungemein, dir zu helfen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass du dich an die Installationsanleitung im Gentoo-Handbuch gehalten hast; wenn nicht, dann wäre es gut wenn du, wie Karsten from Berlin so treffend formuliert hat, folgendes machen würdest:

 *Kasten from Berlin wrote:*   

> Mein Tip: Einfach nochmal von vorn. Und diesmal bitte nur das machen (und auch __genau__ das machen), was im Handbuch steht. 

 

net-setup wirst du definitiv nicht für die Installation brauchen, dein Rechner ist ja direkt ans DSL-Modem angeschlossen...

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

 :Confused:   Öhm, ok, deutsches Handbuch. Ich kenne nur das englische, da gibts das nicht. Da wird nur auf rp-pppoe verwiesen, was wohl der manuellen Installation im deutschen entspricht.

Ok, ok, Asche auf mein Haupt...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## ACE2xxx

Ok bin  gerade systemsteuerung für windows XP am installieren!!!!

Danke für eure hilfe!!!

Adios!!

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Muss man die mittlerweile extra installieren? Bei mir war die immer dabei und nach der Installation vorhanden...

----------

## oscarwild

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> Ok bin  gerade systemsteuerung für windows XP am installieren!!!!
> 
> Danke für eure hilfe!!!
> 
> Adios!!

 

Sehe ich das richtig, dass Du uns damit "bestrafen" möchtest? Es ist DEIN Rechner, DU musst damit arbeiten!

Denk vielleicht mal drüber nach, strukturiere Deine Gedanken, lies die Anleitung, und strukturiere Deine Gedanken.

----------

## ACE2xxx

ich glaube ihr haltet mich für hohl oder so!!

also! diese anleitungen sitzen mir mittlerweile im hals! ich träume von /mnt/gentoo....... und "GEDANKEN STRUKTURIEREN"????? na ja wusste nicht, dass meine keine eindeutige Struktur zeigen!!!

also, ich will hier keinen bestrafen und na ja das ist auch der Knackpunkt, es ist mein Rechner und ICH muss damit arbeiten, Zeit zum FOREN durchstöbern habe ich leider nicht! Kundschaft wartet nicht! Muss mich halt mit Red Hat und XP begnügen!

na ja dann mal, bye bye! 

MFG ACE

----------

## oscarwild

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> na ja wusste nicht, dass meine keine eindeutige Struktur zeigen!!!

 

Man lernt eben nie aus  :Laughing: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> ...vieles...

 

Auweia auweia!

Wenn du deinen Kunden gegenüber genauso bist, dann Mahlzeit.

Jeder aber auch wirklich jeder der dir geantwortet hat tat das freundlich - teils mit dem 'EDVlern' angeborenen Schuß Ironie - aber immer hilfsbereit.

So ganz nebenbei hat der Thread bis auf die letzten 'Abschlußkommentare' gerade mal ca. 4 Stunden gedauert, es scheint du erwartest von dir völlig Fremden Wunderdinge, möchtest aber nicht kooperativ mitarbeiten um gemeinsam DEIN Problem einzugrenzen und zu beheben.

Schonmal daran gedacht das wir - d.h. die Jungs und Mädels im Forum - das hier tun weil wir es aus Freude an der Sache tun und nicht weil wir dafür bezahlt werden?

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß mit XP...

----------

## Mgiese

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> aha na dann danke 
> 
> jetzt weiß ich zumindest wohin ich mich bei problemen nicht wenden kann!
> 
> closed

 

hübsches bild haste ja, das dürfte auch der einzige grund sein das man dir antwortet ? ^^ ich geb KarstenfromBerlin recht etwas "komisch" sind all deine beschreibungen... mein tipp : wenn du net weiterkommst geh mal auf ne lan oder zu einem Gentoo treffen, da werden Sie geholfen. hoffe du nimmst mir das nicht übel. sonst kann ich dir auch nur raten, die install KOMPLETT neu zumachen (hab ich auch schon 20x gg) .

vielleicht hilft noch folgendes : ich hatte probleme mit rp-pppoe, das versuchte sich per adsl-start einzuwaehlen, gab aber immer wieder nen timeout...dann hab ich festgestellt das ich beim adsl-setup fehler zu sehen bekomme, wenn ich zum schluss das password eingegeben hatte und es in pap-secrets gespeichert wurde... nahm dann anderen provider... siehe das es ging.. hab dann manuell die configs vom rp-pppoe geändert und nun geht auch das....bzw dieser provider... MFG

PS : dann fällt mir da noch ein anderes problem mit dem rp-pppoe ein, im SMP mode (livecd2004.1) hat man keine ADSL unterstützung.... dem kernel fehlt es an sämtlichen PPPOE modules(lsmod) die noetig sind ...  :Very Happy:  auch nachladen brachte nix... cuiiiiiiiiii

----------

## Mgiese

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> aha na dann danke 
> 
> jetzt weiß ich zumindest wohin ich mich bei problemen nicht wenden kann!
> 
> closed

 

so schnell wie du eingeschnappt bist, kannste ja nur ne echte frau sein  :Very Happy:  bist auch echt hüpsch  :Very Happy:  aber mal im ernst .... --> wenn du die livecd startest,inet setupst und dann in dein ROOT wechselst ... dann kannste auch wieder emergen....

PS : un jipi bin seit 7 posts : Apprentice  :Very Happy:  gg

----------

## ACE2xxx

Also!

Wenn es jemanden St[r, dass ich ne Frau bin, ihr m@sst ja nicht mit mir leben!

Also, warum haben nicht alle von anfang an so eine Wunderbar nette Einstellung gehabt?

Wisst ihr, es geht nicht darum, dass ich hier nicht genug Hilfe oder so bekam, mit der einstellung habe ich mich auch nicht hierhin gewendet! sondern wegen den Komentaren wie: "es gibt kein net-setup und "UP" ..... Ich weiss ja nicht wie es da bei euch in Berlin ist, aber in K[ln Reden Menschen nicht so miteinander! und nochwas: Ich schrieb meine Partition sei Schreibgesch@tztwenn ich von der hdd boote und ich komme nicht online, weder wenn ich von hdd boote noch wenn ich von der live CD boote!! alle meinten dann emerg mal emerg mal net-setup!---> was schlie\t man daraus?..................na ja da werde ich mal kein Kommentar zu abgeben!

MFG ACE

PS.: habe dich Live CD von 2004.3, Kernel 2.6.11-r8, also, das f]llt selbst mir auf, wenn ich das Handbuch lese!

----------

## Mindphaser

zicke  :Very Happy: 

Naja nur weil einer mal etwas ausfallend wird (solche Leute gibt es in jeden Forum) musst nicht gleich aufgeben und auf WinXP "downgraden"....

meine 2 cent

----------

## ACE2xxx

na da hast du auch wieder recht! in keinem Forum gibt es Klischees, naja dann werde ich mich mal noch am "langn" WE dransetzen und nochmal meine Nerven Strapazieren!

werde dann mal weiter sehen

MFG ACE

----------

## Mgiese

 *ACE2xxx wrote:*   

> na da hast du auch wieder recht! in keinem Forum gibt es Klischees, naja dann werde ich mich mal noch am "langn" WE dransetzen und nochmal meine Nerven Strapazieren!
> 
> werde dann mal weiter sehen
> 
> MFG ACE

 

helf dir gerne  :Very Happy:  meld dich ... MFG

----------

## ACE2xxx

Danke f@r dein Angebot! :Wink: 

ich nehme dich beim Wort!!  :Very Happy: 

Weerde da bistimmt drauf zur@ckgreifen! :Wink: 

MFG ACE

----------

## theche

schreibst du von deiner XP-Kiste aus? *gg*

wenn ja, kannst du dir mal ein Knoppix runterladen, damit geht die Installation mE sehr nett von der Hand (allerdings hab ich die Installation mit gentoo-live-cds noch nie durchgeführt). DSL ging damals bei mir gaaanz ohne probleme. und du hast wenn du willst noch einen graphischen Browser zum Installationshandcuh lesen. Lynx geht zwar auch, ich finde es aber netter, wenn man was mit mehr bunt hat. 

wünsche dir viel erfolg. und: ich hab auch die erste installation gebraucht bis die sache funktioniert hat. danach ist es einfacher, und du hast den vorteil, dass du eine ahnung hast, woran es denn gerade hängt. So Probleme wie nichtfunktionierende Programme werden wohl noch häufiger kommen, da ist es einfach sinnvoll wenn man ein wenig Handwerkszeug (wie Relevanz der Logs bewerten und Geduld) sich aneignet. und das schöne ist: du merkst recht schnell, ob das hier etwas für dich ist, oder nicht. schön dass man Windows so schön schnell installieren kann. BTW Windows imho ist kein schlechtes Betriebssystem, es hat ein paar eigenschaften, die sind wirklich beneidenswert. Wie zB der Hardwaresupport bei neuen Geräten oder die Spieletauglichkeit. Allerdings hat es auch Nachteile. Die lernt man aber erst, wenn man etwas anderes kennt und nicht sich mit *scheißmicrosoftblanixgehtundlangsamistdiekisteauchnoch* aufregt, aber nichts gegen tut, und man dann doch wieder zurückkriecht...

emm hab wohl gerade den faden verloren, irgendwas wollte ich schon rüberbringen, aber nur was?? naja, wünsch dir viel erfolg, kann dieses Forum nur empfehlen, die leute sind ausgesucht nett, stupsen dich aber nicht mit der Nase auf offensichtliche Lösungen. das willst du aber auch garnicht. bis dann.

----------

